# Vom Gildaf reviews please



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am about to make a deposit on a puppy from "Vom Gildaf" breeders in Wisconsin. Have any of you purchased a dog from Melinda and can give me feedback please? If you have negative feedback, please send it private message. Thanks! 
Here their link Home


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have only heard good things about Melinda , I certainly would never turn down a dog from her

"Sassi" is a 1/2 sister to my female Masi (same mother different litter) 

I know there are members here who have melinda's dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

There's several members on this board who are expecting a pup from the current litter, I believe it's the T-litter. 

I'd never turn down a pup from Melinda either. Very nice dogs from what I've learned and solid breeder. Actually on my list for future breeders to go to for a pup.


----------



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

good to hear. thanks guys!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I also have only heard good things. I have had my eye on her and the dogs for a while now, and decided to put a deposit on he T litter. Which litter were you thinking? There are 3 of us on here with T litter pups on the way!!


----------



## gsd773 (Mar 15, 2013)

PupperLove said:


> I also have only heard good things. I have had my eye on her and the dogs for a while now, and decided to put a deposit on he T litter. Which litter were you thinking? There are 3 of us on here with T litter pups on the way!!


I put a deposit on Buzz x Nikita (not sure what letter it is). We are SUPER excited. Gonna be a long wait tho 
vom Gildaf German Shepherds and McQueen Border Collies


----------



## LUV-da-GSD (Sep 4, 2013)

*Vom Gildaf pups*

I just joined this group & see you put a dep on one of Melinda's pups.
Your post is dated May so I'm guess if it's the current litter "V" we have sibblings.
I just picked up my pup on Sunday. He was originally named VEGAS. I changed it to VALOR. 

You will be AMAZED at her pups, the work she puts into them and the effort she takes to bring out the BEST in the breed. She is the best. Here is Valor on his 8 wk old birthday, 09/01/13.




gsd773 said:


> I put a deposit on Buzz x Nikita (not sure what letter it is). We are SUPER excited. Gonna be a long wait tho
> vom Gildaf German Shepherds and McQueen Border Collies


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Really like the name you picked-Cute pup-your breeder has nice looking dogs!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I have Viking! How are the other V's doing?


----------

